# Engineer jobs in australia



## bs363 (Sep 23, 2013)

hi..
I am from India looking for job in australia.
Going to start PR process in a month.
Can anybody guide in getting a job in australia?


----------



## srinivasmit (Jul 21, 2013)

hi there,

go and search in wwwdotseekdotcomdotau

cheers
srinivasmit


----------



## bs363 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank u srinivasmit ....
Is this right time for me to apply PR to australia..
Have lots of confusions...


----------



## tijen (Oct 11, 2013)

R u starting ur visa applications now? Than it will take app 2 years to be granted. And the market is not so good there r only a few adds.


----------



## srinivasmit (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi bs363,

If applying for PR won't hurt you (financially) then start your application. I personally feel in Australia to get a job you must have experience locally which is really difficult to get especially for new migrants but once you pass that phase you will be alright. 

Patience is key thing here. Its always nice to be here no need to confuse... just simply accept the reality you should be fine

Cheers


----------



## iansun30 (Oct 29, 2013)

I am not an Indian national but someone from the South East Asian region and had been trying my luck here in Australia as well. Got in to this site - Waazu dot com dot au and signed up with the hope of landing a job. And what amaze me is that I get paid by Waazu when I land a job. Wondering how is that even possible.


----------

